# AC Outlets With Built In USB Ports



## JAS (May 21, 2017)

I have been considering installing some AC outlets in my house that have USB charging ports built into them. Has anybody here used these yet? If so, is one brand pretty much just like another? The prices seem to vary from about $15.00 to $35.00.

https://www.menards.com/main/electr...sb-charging-duplex-outlet/p-1444452547432.htm

https://www.menards.com/main/electr...451239432-c-9526.htm?tid=-5357469515524358712

https://store.leviton.com/products/...x-receptacle-15-amp-t5632?variant=18216836099

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Eaton-15-A...r-Wall-Tamper-Resistant-Outlet-USB/1000014700

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hubbell-20...tor-Wall-Tamper-Resistant-Outlet-USB/50182415


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 21, 2017)

JAS said:


> I have been considering installing some AC outlets in my house that have USB charging ports built into them. Has anybody here used these yet? If so, is one brand pretty much just like another? The prices seem to vary from about $15.00 to $35.00.
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/electr...sb-charging-duplex-outlet/p-1444452547432.htm
> 
> ...



I looked at them about a year ago and decided that they are not cost effective and probably 5-10 years in the future we may see USB 3.1 or something else and fast charging (QC 3.1) and these won't do none of those. You can buy plug in chargers or even power strips with them in it for as cheap or cheaper than these if the outlets or USB power goes out then you either have USB without AC power or power without USB and have to decide to replace the combo outlet or not.

I would lean more towards something like this
https://www.lowes.com/pd/PRIME-6-Outlet-1-200-Joules-General-Use-Surge-Protector-with-USB-Charger/1000101255
which cost the same or less, have more functionality, and can be swapping in/out to other outlets.


----------



## Imnotascoolasu (May 21, 2017)

I have the Levitron ones, got a half dozen from Home Depot with our last move, along with the app controlled lutron casseta light switches, yes it'll all be old tech in like 6mo... but it's damn convenient day to day. 

Wall adapters work, but they stick out and the couch won't snug up on the wall the same, or they're hanging off the side of the island rather than just the cord into the wall. To each their own.


----------



## GaryM (May 21, 2017)

I've got three installed for some time now. One is an older model with sliding covers over the USB ports. The two newer ones don't have covers and are rated at 2A. I like them just fine.


----------



## StarHalo (May 21, 2017)

Experience has shown me that you usually need to charge something when you're not near a socket, or you need to charge several somethings at once (usually overnight,) which a 1-2 port socket cannot do. The battery pack and the USB hub are still the most sensible options..


----------



## ssanasisredna (May 22, 2017)

Assume they all are going to fail in 5-10 years or less, that if it carries the Leviton name then it is way over priced, and you can only personally put a price on convenience.

Have them in a few places as they are convenient and as another poster noted, neat and out of the way.


----------



## JAS (May 27, 2017)

*TOPGREENER 4.8 Amp Ultra High-Speed USB Charger Outlet With 15A TR Duplex Receptacle*

I may have narrowed down the choices considerably today. One of my concerns has been that the outlets I have seen until now had a lower current. However, I ran across the article in The Wirecutter had suggests the Topgreener outlet because it offers the highest current available at the USB ports. I might just spring for the 3 pack from New Egg. 


http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-wall-outlets-with-usb-charging-ports/

http://www.topgreener.com/topgreener-4-8-amp-usb-charger-outlet.html

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BTC5I5O/?tag=cpf0b6-20

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...xG1A8oHMYBqUG9wZNOl44aAsnc8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 27, 2017)

*Re: TOPGREENER 4.8 Amp Ultra High-Speed USB Charger Outlet With 15A TR Duplex Recepta*

I would make sure they are UL rated for sure. The idea of integrated electronics inside of outlets in walls doesn't thrill me if they are unfused in an overload you won't see any smoke or fire till perhaps it is too late.


----------



## highbob (May 27, 2017)

*Re: TOPGREENER 4.8 Amp Ultra High-Speed USB Charger Outlet With 15A TR Duplex Recepta*



Lynx_Arc said:


> I would make sure they are UL rated for sure. The idea of integrated electronics inside of outlets in walls doesn't thrill me if they are unfused in an overload you won't see any smoke or fire till perhaps it is too late.



Hmm, how much do flashlights and chargers draw on these ports? I think your logic is sound, and I tend to agree, but I was wondering if anyone had the numbers handy. BTW, I am no electrician, but I have switched out a couple of outlets and light switches in my years of home ownership. Switches are easy--outlets can be hard. I dunno if I'd wish to go to the trouble of a new outlet just to add the convenience of a couple of USB ports. 

Having said that, having the ports built into the outlet itself is very attractive, although I've been happy with a couple of the overlay type outlet covers that increase the number of outlets and add a couple of ports and add surge protection, as well.

highbob


----------



## JAS (May 27, 2017)

*TOPGREENER 4.8 Amp Ultra High-Speed USB Charger Outlet With 15A TR Duplex Recepta*

UL-Listed, Two Year Limited Warranty according to their website.


----------



## AVService (May 27, 2017)

I have been installing them fir a while now for clients.
Leviton and Legrand only.
Whats not to love?!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 27, 2017)

*Re: TOPGREENER 4.8 Amp Ultra High-Speed USB Charger Outlet With 15A TR Duplex Recepta*



highbob said:


> Hmm, how much do flashlights and chargers draw on these ports? I think your logic is sound, and I tend to agree, but I was wondering if anyone had the numbers handy. BTW, I am no electrician, but I have switched out a couple of outlets and light switches in my years of home ownership. Switches are easy--outlets can be hard. I dunno if I'd wish to go to the trouble of a new outlet just to add the convenience of a couple of USB ports.
> 
> Having said that, having the ports built into the outlet itself is very attractive, although I've been happy with a couple of the overlay type outlet covers that increase the number of outlets and add a couple of ports and add surge protection, as well.
> 
> highbob


Switching out outlets isn't that hard if you have the right tools, turn the power off. I've replaced a half dozen outlets when I moved in the house I'm renting they had 2 prong outlets and I put in grounded ones so I didn't have to use adapters on everything. 

Almost all of my outlets are buried behind furniture or appliances such that USB ports on them would be worthless. I would rather have them separate myself as way too often they have only 2.1A capacity that is shared between them.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 27, 2017)

*Re: TOPGREENER 4.8 Amp Ultra High-Speed USB Charger Outlet With 15A TR Duplex Recepta*



JAS said:


> UL-Listed, Two Year Limited Warranty according to their website.



2 year warranty for how much?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 27, 2017)

AVService said:


> I have been installing them fir a while now for clients.
> Leviton and Legrand only.
> Whats not to love?!



I suppose 5 years from now when their gadgets start to require USB 3.1 and fast charging you will gladly replace them and make even more money.


----------



## AVService (May 27, 2017)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I suppose 5 years from now when their gadgets start to require USB 3.1 and fast charging you will gladly replace them and make even more money.



I provide service as my name clearly says.

I replace outlets in accessible areas only as it makes little sense to do them otherwise obviously.
Desktops,kitchen counters,bedroom charging spots,etc.
Everyone who wants them asks for them because they are handier than external transformers for them and can not be misplaced.

These can be tricky to install too as they are bulkier than normal outlets,metal boxes can be especially challenging.

If you dont see the use for yourself then dont use any but they are nothing but a good idea to those who like them.


----------



## StarHalo (May 27, 2017)

We sell 10' and 15' lengths of USB charging cable which would probably make this feasible, I just wouldn't want to have to replace power sockets every few years..


----------



## AVService (May 28, 2017)

I don't understand the down side to these really?

Everyone uses USB to charge,right?

It takes 15 minutes tops to replace an outlet and then you merely need a cable to charge your device,how is this not simpler than plugging in a seperate charger and cable and needing to keep a charger handy all the time anyway?

I have yet to have anyone need different current requirements than these provide and if they do it is another 15 minutes and $20 to change one out.

These are not the Holy Grail of charging for sure but they are so handy it is amazing that anyone would not think so to me?


----------



## JAS (Jun 5, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0X8VFL/?tag=cpf0b6-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N8RO7PD/?tag=cpf0b6-20

http://www.micmi.com/product/usb-wall-outlet/

The Sunco Lighting ones on Amazon are 3.1 amp per USB port. 

The wording on the MICMI ones is confusing. It states "Wall Outlet 3.1 Amp Charging Capacity" and "3.1A Charging Capability". I will say that a six pack for $49.99, with free shipping, seems like a reasonable deal if the quality is good.

I also noticed that some of reviews are a bit critical, though. I might be somewhat more inclined to buy something like this locally. That way, if there is a quality control issue, I can return or exchange it a bit easier. 

Maybe, in time, the price of the ones offered at local brick and mortar stores will come down AND the quality of the ones at on-line retailers will improve.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 5, 2017)

I installed one at home, but what really gets used is the digital clock with thermometer and two USB ports on the front bottom.


----------



## divine (Jun 5, 2017)

JAS, the reviews at the bottom say that if you look at the box it isn't 3.1 per port. From what I hear, in a Type A USB port you aren't allowed to push more than 2.4 amps though it anyways (without breaking the USB standards).

I have and use the Top greener ones because I was looking for the "best USB receptacle" and everything pointed to those. They work very well.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 5, 2017)

It's 3.1 amps total between both ports, so with two devices plugged in you get ~1.5 each. That's better than the 1 amp you'll get from most cheap phone chargers, but it's obviously not 2.4. This kind of fudged math is a recurring issue with battery charger packs, you have to look for a specific per-port amp or total watt rating.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a couple of 2.4A UK version in my Kitchen, I did an 2amp load test on them and one failed, I got a replacment, Now after 2 years the voltage has dropped to around 4.96v from 5.02v

John.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 6, 2017)

divine said:


> JAS, the reviews at the bottom say that if you look at the box it isn't 3.1 per port. From what I hear, in a Type A USB port you aren't allowed to push more than 2.4 amps though it anyways (without breaking the USB standards).
> 
> I have and use the Top greener ones because I was looking for the "best USB receptacle" and everything pointed to those. They work very well.


The USB 3.1 standard allows other voltages and currents then the 3.0 standard of 5v and 2.4A. But implementations are still rare, and it is highly unlikely that you will find those variations in a combo outlet for a while, if ever.


----------



## JAS (Apr 2, 2018)

I was giving this some thought again this weekend, so I stopped at a local Menards store and looked online. The Top Greener TU21548A-W has two USB ports that are 4.8 A total for two ports.

https://www.topgreener.com/usb-outlets/tu21548a-outlet-usb-charging-ports-4-8-amp.html

They also have a TU21558A3, which is a 3 USB port version with a total of 5.8 a or 1.9 a per port.

Given the difference in those two, I may be inclined to get the one with only two ports, since each port is 2.4 a each.

https://www.topgreener.com/usb-outlets/tu21548a-outlet-usb-charging-ports-4-8-amp.html


----------



## JAS (Apr 14, 2018)

I bought some of these recently and installed one of them last night in my oldest son's bedroom. At $20, I think these are overpriced. I did find a 3 pack of these more reasonably priced on eBay. If he and I like them, and I think that we will, I may install the other two in his room, as well. 

https://www.leviton.com/en/products/t5632-i


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 14, 2018)

I noticed the other day one of these outlet adapters that plugs into both outlets and one "side" of it has 3 outlets the other side 3 USB ports it was something like $18. I can't remember if it was in Lowes, Home Depot, or Walmart now.


----------

